# Black Surrogate



## StarburstRainbow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi am new to surrogacy although not that new as i recently went through a straight surrogacy to help my aunt who was left infertile after cancer treatment. I felt it was a rewarding experience As i am fairly new to this would love to speak with other experienced surrogates. Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## pharmchick (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome! Good to hear that you want to help again in starting a family. How was your first experience? Did you have a single or twin pregnancy? Have you joined any of the organisations that help surrogates meets potential IPs?


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello & Welcome,
lovely that you helped your Aunt, and lovely that you'd like to help someone else too, I'm an IP but a few surros are on here, have you checked out any other places?
Sam
x


----------



## StarburstRainbow (Nov 4, 2011)

I havent checked out any other places as im not sure which sites i should be joining   so if anyone has any recommendations please feel free.  With my aunt we was lucky to achieve a pregnancy first time all went smoothly with the pregnancy and went on to deliver a very healthy baby girl


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Starburst Rainbow,

Gr8 that you ahcieved pregnancy first time and had a smooth pregnancy and delivered a beautiful girl, are you wanting to be a straight or host surrogate ?

As an IP I can tell you I know of loads of IP's in a desperate search for a surrogate esp TS, there is no 'need' to join anywhere if you want an independant journey, but for a journey with a couple who aren't family I'd recommend you get support and be able to ask Q's of others, the surrogacy world is a small one and often the same names pop up on various places so you will soon feel at home, sadly with it being illegal to advertise for or to be a surro you do need to find people to help somewhere, there are hundreds of couples out there it's just finding some and making a connection, SNUK has a few couples looking

There are a few places to start looking online and posting here helps too, take a look on ** too, I would advise to join as many agencies and message boards etc that you can and be as involved on them as you can, there are a staple few to try (all are free for surrogates to join):

http://surrogacynetwork.co.uk/
SNUK - here you can ask Q's, get support, chat to IP's and Surrogates alike

http://www.surrogacyuk.org/
SUK - you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, or you can join and become a 'gold' member

http://www.surrogacy.org.uk/
COTS - again you can ask Q's and get support as a non member of their boards, or you can join them as a member

http://www.surrogatefinder.com/
SurrogateFinder - This is a gr8 place to find people located near you

Am sure there are a couple more places, but there certainly aren't lots, the other thing to do is to just google surrogacy and see what sites come up where you see it mentioned, just like there is a surrogacy board here on FF there are surrogacy boards on other sites such as babycentre.co.uk, mumsnet etc other chat sites that do talk about surrogacy, basically all you can do is to try and find places where independent IP's and surrogates might post, this is the one downside of surrogacy, that it is illegal to advertise for or to be a surrogate here in the UK, hope this helps.

Feel free to PM me if you think I can help more.

/links


----------



## StarburstRainbow (Nov 4, 2011)

I am leaning more to being a traditional surrogacy as at some point in the future myself and my partner may wish to have another child and we are unsure what effect all the drugs involved with host surrogacy will have on me. I think i will stick to being independent but will have a look into joining some forums groups etc which can offer me support and advice. i have been contacted by three ladies already but this is not a decision to enter in lightly and as it is outside of the family i am taking things slow and getting to know each of them on their own merit before making any decisions


----------



## MM1234 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hi Starburst
Being a surrogate is an amazing thing to do for a childless couple but as you say its not a decision to enter into lightly.
I hope you find the right IP's soon x


----------



## sarahinfrance (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi there, 
I would be interested in talking to you more. We are a married couple, unable to have children and we are looking for a traditional surrogate. Please contact me via PM
Many thanks!
Sarah

Mod edit: Personal email removed; please use the PM system to exchange details.


----------

